# ISO Dried Cranberry recipes



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

I would like to do a bunch of baking with dried cranberries. I have a ton of them. Any thoughts?


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 12, 2005)

*Dried Cranberries*

Use them as decoration. Good for Christmas and Valentines Day. Add them after a soaking to any of your favorite chocolate recipes. I hope that helps.  8)


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Oooo! Favourite chocolate recipes? Do tell! How long do you soak them?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

I bet they would be good in brownies.   

I like your name Maidrite.  Where do you live?  I ate at a Maidrite in Iowa once, but I have to admit that I didn't like them that much.  Canteen in the Alley (in Ottumwa) was much better!  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 12, 2005)

Try soaking them for an hour so they aren't crunchy any more! Later I will share Making Chocolate Covered Cherries for Jimmy Carter and Company! Have you ever tried chocolate rice with walnuts Yummy! 8)


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 12, 2005)

*No Way theres no way*

I lived in Iowa for a long while is that where you are from?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

No, I was born and raised in California and now live in South Carolina.

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: No Way theres no way*



			
				Maidrite said:
			
		

> I lived in Iowa.


Well hello and welcome to discuss cooking Maidrite!! I'm happy you found us.   I can't wait to see some of you lovely recipes.


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2005)

A salad idea....one of my personal faves!!!

Beachcomber Salad (Serves 4):

1/2 lb Spring Mix Lettuce

12 oz Grilled Chicken Strips

12 oz Balsamic Vinegarette 

3/4 c Bleu Cheese

1 Apple, cored, sliced into 8 pieces

1 c dried cranberries

Toss lettuce with Balsmic Vinegarette, distribute between 4 large salad bowls. Drizzle Bleu Cheese, evenly over all 4 salads, evenly distribute dried cranberries over salads, top salads with chicken, garnish each salad with 2 apple slices.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## middie (Feb 12, 2005)

alix i just bumped up 2 recipes i had under chicken and turkey for you


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Erik and middie. I am heading over to Chicken right now.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 13, 2005)

ALMOND-CRANBERRY CRUNCH GRANOLA 
Makes 6 cups 

Ingredients: 
1 cup slivered almonds 
2 ½ cups rolled oats* 
1 cup dried cranberries 
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 cup honey 
1/4 cup almond or vegetable oil 

Preparation: Combine roasted almonds with oats, cranberries and cinnamon. Blend honey with oil and drizzle over almond-oat mixture, tossing to mix well. Bake at 350ºF for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from oven, loosen with spatula and cool. 

*Old-fashioned or quick-cooking oats may be used.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 13, 2005)

I gave up looking for my broccoli salad recipe that I had posted under the salad forum. So, here it is.

Broccoli Salad

Salad Ingredients:

6 cups broccoli florets
½ cup dried cranberries     
½ cup minced red onion
¼ cup slivered almonds, toasted
4 strips of bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled 

Dressing Ingredients:

½ cup olive oil
¼ cup lemon juice
1½ teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon stone ground mustard
¼ teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper

Cut large broccoli florets into bite-size pieces. Place all salad ingredients in a large bowl; set aside. Whisk together dressing ingredients in medium bowl and pour over salad. Toss well to coat all ingredients with dressing. Refrigerate until well chilled. Serves: 6 - 8


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 13, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> ALMOND-CRANBERRY CRUNCH GRANOLA
> Makes 6 cups
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


This looks great!

 Barbara


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 13, 2005)

Some favorites. Use them in salads and any bread or muffin recipe that calls for raisins. They are also wondered cooked with a bit of brandy and orange juice to make a sauce for ice cream, pork, and chicken.

Spiced Fruit and Nuts 
1 c Whole raw almonds 
1 c Pecan halves 
1 c Roasted pepitas (pumpkin seeds) 
1 c Dried fruit (cranberries, strawberries, cherries) 
2 ts Ground cinnamon 
1/2 ts Cayenne (or more to taste) 
2 lb Confectioners sugar (divided) 
1/4 c Rum 
Water (if necessary) 

1.Spray a cookie sheet or large baking pan with oil, set aside. 
Mix nuts, dried fruit, and spices together in a large bowl. 
2.In a large pot over medium heat, add 4 cups confectioners' sugar. Immediately add rum and stir well. Bring to a simmer and add nut mixture, stirring constantly. If nuts aren't completely coated with mixture, add a little water to thin the sugar mixture. 
3.When the nuts are coated, add remaining sugar and cook, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes. 
4.Remove from heat and immediately empty mix onto cookie sheet, spreading as thinly as possible. Cool and then break into pieces.

Broccoli Salad 
1 large head Broccoli, cut into bite-size florets 
1 c Red sweet onion, chopped 
1/2 c Raisins (dark or golden) 
1/2 c Nuts (sunflower seeds, slivered almonds, chopped pecans/walnuts) 
1/2 lb Bacon fried crisp and crumbled 
1/2 c Dried cherries or cranberries (opt) 
1/2 c Feta or blue cheese, crumbled (opt) 
Dressing: 
2 tb Red wine vinegar 
1/2 c Mayonnaise 
1/2 c Sugar 

1.In a large bowl, combine the broccoli florets, onions, raisins, and bacon (also dried fruit and cheese if using). 
2.In a small bowl, combine the vinegar, mayonnaise and sugar. Mix well until creamy and pour over broccoli mixture. Toss gently and refrigerate. Toss before serving and sprinkle with nuts.

Trout with Fruit Stuffing 
4 dressed trout 
Fruit Stuffing (as follows) 
2 tb butter, melted 
1 tb lemon juice 

Fruit Stuffing: 
1 c croutons, herb-seasoned 
1 c dried fruit (apricots, raisins, cherries, cranberries, strawberries, prunes, etc), diced 
1 shallot, diced 
2 tb butter, melted 
2 tb chicken broth or white wine 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Preheat oven to 425F. Grease baking dish, set aside. 
1.Mix stuffing ingredients together, adding more liquid if necessary. Stuffing should be moist but still slightly firm. 
2.Stuff fish with stuffing. Use toothpicks to hold edges of fish together so stuffin does not spill out. 
3.Place fish in baking dish and drizzle with melted butter and lemon juice. 
4.Bake uncovered for about 15 minutes or until fish flakes easily.

Fruited Couscous in Avocados 
1 c Couscous 
1 c Apple juice 
1/4 c Prunes, pitted & chopped 
1/4 c Dried cranberries 
1/4 c Dried apples 
1/4 c Apple juice concentrate, thawed 
1/4 ts Cardamom, ground 
1 tb Maple syrup 
1/4 c Pecans, toasted & chopped 
Avocados, halved, pits removed, edges rubbed with lemon juice 

1.Place couscous in a small mixing bowl. Set aside. 
2.Bring apple juice to a boil in a small saucepan; add dried fruit and simmer for 5 mins until fruit is softened. Take off heat and pour over the couscous. Cover & set aside until the juice is absorbed. 
3.Stir in the apple juice concentrate, cardamom & maple syrup. Set aside. 
4.Fill avocado halves with couscous mixture. Sprinkle with pecans and serve.

Hearty Fruit and Nut Muffins 
1 c rice flour (can also use above mix) 
1 tb baking powder 
1/2 c oat flour 
1/4 c nuts, chopped (cashews, almonds, pecans, walnuts, etc) 
1/4 c honey 
1/4 c oil (canola or safflower) 
1 c milk 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 c dried fruit, chopped (apricots, cherries, strawberries, apples, etc) 
1/2 c fresh or frozen berries (cranberries, blueberries, raspberries, etc) 

Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly oil and flour a 12-cup muffin pan. 
1.Combine rice flour (or mix), baking powder and oat flour in large bowl. 
2.In separate bowl, combine nuts, honey, oil, milk and eggs. Combine egg mixture with flour mixture, stirring gently. Stir in dried fruit and berries. 3.Pour batter into prepared muffin cups. Bake 20 minutes or until muffins are lightly browned and springy to the touch. Cool on a wire rack


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2005)

WOW. I am a copying fool...or nut, heeheehee.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 29, 2005)

*Alix*



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> WOW. I am a copying fool...or nut, heeheehee.



Me too!  Isn't this great?  Like being in a store with every    
thing on sale!  Love it!!!!!


----------



## amber (Sep 29, 2005)

http://thanksgiving.allrecipes.com/az/AwesomeSausageAppleandDrie.asp

Found this recipe for turkey stuffing using dried cranberries.   I bet they would also be good added to scones, or your favorite biscuit recipe.  You could make a fall wreath using the cranberries, maybe some dried orange slices (craft store has them I think) etc.


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2005)

you can also make cranberry orange muffins


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 29, 2005)

So yummy!!! A great blend of citrus and chicken, noodles and tart berries. 
*
Cranberry Oriental Chicken Salad*




*INGREDIENTS:*

5 ounces dried Chinese noodles
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed
1 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper
3/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon ginger
 6 ounces dried Cranberries
1  11-ounce can Mandarin oranges, drained
3  green onions, white and green parts, sliced
1 pound chicken tenders (or other chicken meat of choice)
2-3 tablespoons poppy seeds or sesame seeds
2 tablespoons oil (or 1 1/2 tbsp oil and 1/2 tbsp sesame oil)
​ *DIRECTIONS:*

													Cook noodles (without flavor packet, if included) according to package directions. Rinse with cold water; drain thoroughly. Set aside. 

Combine olive oil, orange juice concentrate, pepper, garlic powder and ginger, mixing vigorously with a fork. Add to noodles, tossing to mix. Gently toss in dried cranberries, oranges and green onions. Place in serving bowl; set aside. 

Rinse chicken with cool water; pat dry. Sprinkle poppy seeds on a plate. Press one side of each chicken tender into poppy seeds. Heat oil in a medium frying pan. Place chicken, poppy seed side down, in the pan over medium heat - watch it carefully or this can burn. Cook until chicken is no longer pink inside, about 8 minutes, turning only once. Place chicken on top of noodles. Garnish with a little more spring (green) onion. 

Makes 3 servings


----------



## corazon (Sep 29, 2005)

_I made these last x-mas for gifts and they were a huge hit! For the chocoholics, I dipped them in semi-sweet chocolate. Hope this is helpful!

*Cranberry Pistachio Biscotti*
__1 1/3 dried cranberries (¼ lb) 
2 ½ cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar ½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon baking powder ½ teaspoon salt
3 large eggs 1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup salted shell pistachios 
1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon milk
1. Soak cranberries in boiling hot water to cover in a small bowl until softened, about 10 minutes. Drain, then pat dry with paper towels.
2. Preheat oven to 325°F. Butter and flour a large baking sheet, knocking off excess flour.
3. Mix together flour, sugar, salt, baking soda and powder in a large bowl, with an electric mixer at moderate speed until combined well. Add eggs and vanilla and beat just until a dough forms. Add cranberries and pistachios and mix at low speed.
4. Turn out dough onto a well-floured surface and knead several times. Halve dough, then form each half into a 13-by-2 inch slightly flattened log on baking sheet, using floured hands and spacing logs about 3 inches apart. Brush logs with egg wash.
5. Bake in middle of oven until golden, 25 to 30 minutes. Cool logs on baking sheet on a rack for 10 minutes. Transfer to a cutting board and cut diagonally into ½-inch slices with a serrated knife. Arrange slices, a cut side down, in 1 layer on baking sheet (don’t worry if slices touch each other). Bake in middle of oven turning once, until golden and crisp, 20 to 25 minutes total.
Biscotti will keep in an airtight container at room temperature for 2 weeks _


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm glad this got bumped. I bought a huge bag of these last weekend.  I think I am going to make oatmeal cookies with them for starters.


----------



## licia (Oct 1, 2005)

I was looking at all these wonderful recipes making up my mind what to make for dinner and DH says we are going to Outback. I don't know what I will have now.  My cookbook is getting almost as fat as I am with all the great things I've printed from here.


----------



## luvs (Oct 1, 2005)

i tried them with a few ideas our crew gave me. i put them into stuffed chicken breast and it was a neat flavor. different. i think i'll make it again. 

and this isn't a recipe, but do you like bran flakes? cranberries and bran flakes are good together.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 2, 2005)

luvs_food you idea about bran flakes reminded (in a round about way) me of how cranberries/cranberry juice is often used as a preventative measure against bladder (UTI) infections or to combat the affects of one that is in progress. But did you know that blueberries also contain the same properties that make cranberries helpful against urinary infections


----------

